# Petition just have a read



## PETERFC (Apr 3, 2009)

Hi All

Please see the petition link below to rovide ID cards to UK citizens living in countries where a national photo ID is required to be carried at all times.

I have added my name and hope that you will too.

Peterfc 666?

Credit to my mate Chrisinspain

In Spain and other countires everyone is required to carry a photo ID to be available for inspection by officials and the police at any time.

British nationals are among the small number of expat residents whose home country does not currently provide a photo ID, other than the passport.

We urge the government to include us among the early lists of those entitled to apply for photo ID cards.


Petition to: Provide ID cards to UK citizens living in countries where a national photo ID is required to be carried at all times. | Number10.gov.uk


----------

